
Why learning to code won't save your job - kyloren
https://www.fastcompany.com/3058251/the-future-of-work/why-learning-to-code-wont-save-your-job
======
jnordwick
Horrible, horrible article. I was getting a little annoyed at the faulty
reasons, scare tactics, and other assorted misstatements, then I hit this line
and I just stopped reading:

A single computer program written by perhaps a dozen developers can wipe out
hundreds of jobs. As the author and entrepreneur Andrew Keen has pointed out,
digital companies employ 10 times fewer people per dollar earned than
traditional companies.

That stat doesn't mean what he thinks it means. Another way of saying this is
that digital companies produce 10x more money per employee -- that means they
are hugely profitable. That is a huge incentive to hire more and push wages
higher. The implication is that if you are tens times less productive, firms
will be banging down doors to hire more people?

This guy cleared failed any econ class he might have taken.

Edit: Wikipedia describes this guy as "an American media theorist." What is
that?

------
brudgers
Recent:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11359884](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11359884)

